# Diva cup question related to flo?



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

So my PPAF just showed up finally (














and I am using my diva cup (which I







love) My question is, how do I know if my AF is heavy, light, etc. I've never used a cup before and I haven't had a AF in almost 3 years. What is considered heavy, med, or light with a diva cup? Anyone know?


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, most women shed 3-4 oz of blood during a period and most cups hold about an ounce. I guess you could go from there.

I empty my Mooncup (UK) once in the morning and once at night and have never overflowed it.

Love My Cup has lots of good info about cups and comparisons.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

I do morning and night as well. After the first days you'll easily see what is heavy and what is light. But, even then it really doesn't matter.

First day I will top up 3/4 ounce in 12 hours, then 1/2 an ounce the next 12 hours. For the rest of my period it is usually something like 1/4-1/8th an ounce per 12 (or sometimes 24 hours if I forgot).

I'm glad you love your diva. It's already been 3 years for me, how time flies!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, I must be a bleeder then. I fill my cup every 2 hours or so the first few days. Its been so inconvenient that I can't get into using it and I fall back on tampons.







:


----------



## MaryJusto (Sep 14, 2015)

I do both sunrise and sunset, sometimes lunch time as well depends how intense my period is on that particular month.


----------

